# Unbefangenheit der Betreiber ?



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

Hallo, 


ich habe vor zwei Tagen ein sehr interessanten Beitrag gelesen. Nur leider wurde das Thema sofort gesperrt. 

Da die Antwort eines Moderators mangelhaft war, würde ich doch ganz gern nochmal eine plausieble Erklärung haben. 

Auf der Seite von Computerbetrug wurde bis vor kurzen noch Werbung geschaltet für die besagten Gratis SMS geschaltet. Auch noch während der Zeit wo sich der massive Widerstand einiger Trittbrettfahrer hier im Forum bemerkbar machte. Was hat das zu bedeuten ?

Ich denke das passt nicht zum schon vorhandenen Themen, daher ein neues. Sollte das in den Augen der Betreiber gegen die Tendenz verstoßen  oder aus etwaitigen Gründen nicht richtig sein bitte ich um Korrektur


----------



## prodialer (21 Januar 2006)

ich habe mich vorher nicht korrekt angemeldet. Der Beitrag oben ist von mir


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Januar 2006)

wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13475
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13478

was reicht dir nicht? 

cp


----------



## prodialer (21 Januar 2006)

Nicht ganz. Das selbe gilt für Dich. Die Antwort ist ´mangelhaft. Viel mehr denke ich ist den Betreibern garnicht möglich eine Erklärung anzugeben. Oder gibt es tatsächlich solch ehrenvolle Menschen, die dieses alles hier unentgeltlich machen und gestallten ?


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Januar 2006)

prodialer schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht ganz. Das selbe gilt für Dich. Die Antwort ist ´mangelhaft. Viel mehr denke ich ist den Betreibern garnicht möglich eine Erklärung anzugeben. Oder gibt es tatsächlich solch ehrenvolle Menschen, die dieses alles hier unentgeltlich machen und gestallten ?


mit welcher Berechtigung spielst du dich hier als "Inquisitor" auf? Geschäftliche Interessen?
Der Nick prodialer läßt so etwas vermuten...


----------



## SEP (21 Januar 2006)

prodialer schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht ganz. Das selbe gilt für Dich. Die Antwort ist ´mangelhaft. Viel mehr denke ich ist den Betreibern garnicht möglich eine Erklärung anzugeben. Oder gibt es tatsächlich solch ehrenvolle Menschen, die dieses alles hier unentgeltlich machen und gestallten ?


Ad 1:
Das Forum ist für die Betreiber nicht unentgeltlich - im Gegenteil: Es kostet!
Ad 2:
Daher wird durch Werbung versucht (leider nicht ganz erfolgreich, soweit ich weiß), die Kosten abzumildern
Ad 3:
Informiere dich erst, bevor du stänkerst: Die Werbung wird nicht vom Forum einzeln ausgewählt und geschaltet, sondern ändert sich ohne Einfluss "von selbst".
Ad 4:
Allerdings können einzelne Werbungen "blockiert" werden, wenn Kenntnis davon besteht, dass sie unpassend sind. Daher Danke für den Hinweis - es wurde sofort reagiert.

Ad 5:
Was veranlasst dich jetzt noch, hier herum zu stänkern?

P.S.: "mangelhaft" ist eine Schulnote - u.a. im Deutschunterricht, gell?


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (21 Januar 2006)

Das Problem mit den Werbebannern hat nicht nur dieses Forum. 
Im Dynamicboard hatten wir Posts, die sich kritisch mit sxxsen.de auseinandersetzten, und direkt unter den Beiträgen wurde für eben diese Anwendung geworben.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (21 Januar 2006)

*Das Problem haben eher die dubiosen Projektbetreiber ...*

Hallo Johnny,

ich sehe es eher so, daß die teuren Gratis-SMS-Dienste ein Problem haben, schließlich klicken die aufgeklärten Besucher der Verbraucherschutzseiten gerne auf die teuer zu bezahlenden Links ohne dabei in die aufgestellte Falle zu tappen. Aber ich denke, es ging Prodialer auch nicht so sehr um den Einzelfall hier im Forum, sondern er möchte, daß Google die Werbung für die SMS-Dienste generell stoppt, so wie es Google auch bei der Adwords-Werbung für Dialern vorgemacht hat. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Januar 2006)

*Re: Das Problem haben eher die dubiosen Projektbetreiber ...*



			
				Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich denke, es ging Prodialer auch nicht so sehr um den Einzelfall hier im Forum, sondern er möchte, daß Google die Werbung für die SMS-Dienste generell stoppt, so wie es Google auch bei der Adwords-Werbung für Dialern vorgemacht hat.


Denke ich weniger , sonst wäre nicht diese aggressive Frage  gestellt worden


			
				prodialer schrieb:
			
		

> Oder gibt es tatsächlich solch ehrenvolle Menschen, die dieses alles hier unentgeltlich machen und gestallten ?


cp


----------



## News (21 Januar 2006)

*Re: Das Problem haben eher die dubiosen Projektbetreiber ...*



			
				Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> (...) daß Google die Werbung für die SMS-Dienste generell stoppt, so wie es Google auch bei der Adwords-Werbung für Dialern vorgemacht hat.


Daran dachte ich auch schon und stehe deshalb gerade in Kontakt mit Google, aber es ist noch offen, was herauskommt. Zum Zwischenstand werde ich so oder so gegen Ende kommender Woche etwas schreiben, womit ich nicht nur das Forum meine   *)

Im Übrigen betrifft die Vermüllung ja nicht nur Google. Bei der msn-Suche z.B. sieht's nicht besser aus.

*) Edit: Gemeint war übrigens nicht, dass ich *über* das Forum schreiben will, sondern dass ich mich dem Thema *außerhalb* des Forums widmen will.
Fiel mir gerade auf, dass es evtl. leicht missverständlich formuliert war.


----------



## Heiko (21 Januar 2006)

Nurmal so als Denkanstoß:
wir schalten Google-Werbung und das ist kontextsensitiv. Wenn über SMS-Dienste gesprochen wird, dann kommt möglicherweise auch solche Werbung. Ich lege keinen Wert auf Werbung für solche Dienste. Deswegen wird die gesperrt, sobald sie einem von uns Mods/Admins oder auch einem der "normalen" Mitglieder auffällt (frag mal Adele). Vorher reagieren geht nicht. Nach der Sperrung dauert es noch maximal ein paar Stunden, bis Google die gesperrte Werbung nicht mehr einblendet.
Wir haben aktuell ca. 180 Adressen auf der Sperrliste. Das zeigt wohl sehr gut, dass wir bemüht sind.
Ich bin kein Werbefreund (jahrelang waren wir ja werbefrei), aber irgendwie muß man das Angebot finanzieren. Und das ist teilweise mit Google möglich. Aktuell deckts aber im Schnitt nicht mal die Grundgebühren für die Server.


----------



## rolf76 (21 Januar 2006)

Ergänzender Denkanstoß an alle, die hier keine Werbung sehen möchten:

Auf der Foren-Index-Seite ganz unten ist ein Spenden-Button, mit dem jeder dafür sorgen kann, dass das Forum mit möglichst wenig Werbung laufen kann. 
:dafuer:


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

Als einen agressiven Beitrag würde ich das nicht bezeichnen wollen. Viel mehr , wie Ihr das so schön sagt, als einen kleinen Denkanstoß. 

Das so geannte Ende des Dialers, hat in Deutschland zu einem Verlust von etwa 10000 Arbeitsplätzen geführt. 

Natürlich gibt es oder gab es schwarze Scharfe unter den Unternehmern. 
Aber die unterstützung der trittbrettfahrer , wie es hier im Forum stattfindet, und das könnt ihr nicht veleugnen, hat dazu beigetragen. 

Ohne den Dialer oder sonstiges, hätten gewisse unter euch keine angenehme Zusatzeinnahnequllen. Das könnt Ihr nicht bestreiten. 

In jedem wirtschaftlichen Zweig probieren die Unternehmen ein natürliches gleichgewicht auf dem Markt zu halten. So wäre es auch in diser Branche gekommen. Schwarze Scharfe aussen vor. 

Und nun: 

Ausser Beiträgen von einigen Usern, finde ich hier nun garnichts, was ein neutrale Meinung her gibt. 

Zur Info: mein Geschäftszweig liegt wo anders. Aber ich finde die Entwiklung dieses Forums interessant. 

Allein schon aus dem Grund: 

Jeden Tag steht ein " Dummer " Mensch auf. Ein schlauer auch. Das natürliche Gleichgewicht bleibt erhalten. Sollte sich aber jemand einmischen, und mit aller Kraft den Kreislauf unterbrechen, oder gar stoppen wollen , gerät das ganze ausser Kontrolle. 

Ihr dachtet Ihr könnt die schwarzen Scharfe der Dialer Branche stoppen. 

Deneben. 

Die sind immer noch da, wie Ihr sieht. 
Und die ehrlichen?

Die Frage könnt Ihr euch selbst beantworten.

Ich denke bei den sollte der wirtschaftliche Schaden enorm sein.


----------



## prodialer (21 Januar 2006)

Der Beitrag von oben , stammt von mir. Etwas funktioniert mit meiner Anmeldung nicht. Sorry


----------



## sascha (21 Januar 2006)

> Das so geannte Ende des Dialers, hat in Deutschland zu einem Verlust von etwa 10000 Arbeitsplätzen geführt.



Dieses Argument greift nicht und kann auch nicht greifen. Den Dialer gibt es nach wie vor in Deutschland. Er kann jederzeit und überall eingesetzt werden. Und er wird auch eingesetzt. Vorwiegend auf Seiten, die ihn seit sechs, sieben Jahren einsetzen. Also, wo ist das Problem? Dass die Einwahlkosten jetzt deutlich genannt werden müssen?


----------



## Der Jurist (21 Januar 2006)

prodialer schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne den Dialer oder sonstiges, hätten gewisse unter euch keine angenehme Zusatzeinnahnequllen. Das könnt Ihr nicht bestreiten.


Doch. Ich habe keine Zusatzeinnahmen wegen Dialer.


			
				prodialer schrieb:
			
		

> In jedem wirtschaftlichen Zweig probieren die Unternehmen ein natürliches Gleichgewicht auf dem Markt zu halten. So wäre es auch in dieser Branche gekommen. Schwarze Scharfe aussen vor.


Unter diesem Aspekt habe ich Raubritter bisher nicht betrachtet.


			
				prodialer schrieb:
			
		

> Ausser Beiträgen von einigen Usern, finde ich hier nun garnichts, was ein neutrale Meinung her gibt.


Ach, das überrascht Dich.


			
				prodialer schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Info: mein Geschäftszweig liegt wo anders. Aber ich finde die Entwicklung dieses Forums interessant.  ......
> Jeden Tag steht ein " Dummer " Mensch auf. Ein schlauer auch. Das natürliche Gleichgewicht bleibt erhalten. Sollte sich aber jemand einmischen, und mit aller Kraft den Kreislauf unterbrechen, oder gar stoppen wollen , gerät das Ganze ausser Kontrolle.


Schon eine bemerkenswerte Theorie zur Marktwirtschaft.


			
				prodialer schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr dachtet Ihr könnt die schwarzen Scharfe der Dialer Branche stoppen.
> Deneben. Die sind immer noch da, wie Ihr sieht.
> Und die ehrlichen?
> Die Frage könnt Ihr euch selbst beantworten.
> Ich denke bei den sollte der wirtschaftliche Schaden enorm sein.


Nach meine Information sind die ehrlicher Anbieter immer noch am Markt. Da gibt es auch ordentlichen Inhalt fürs Geld, sofern man auf diese Art Inhalt steht.


----------



## prodialer (21 Januar 2006)

gute Argumente . Damit setze ich mich anschließend auseinander. 

Aber über die Trittbrettfahrer sagt keiner was ???

Ich bin für viele Diskussionen offen, aber bitte produktiv !


----------



## prodialer (21 Januar 2006)

@ Jurist!

Was verstehen Sie unter ordentlich ?


----------



## sascha (21 Januar 2006)

> Aber über die Trittbrettfahrer sagt keiner was ???



Auf der Homepage von dialerschutz.de steht seit dem Tag, an dem wir online gingen, folgender Satz:



> Um kein Missverständnis aufkommen zu lassen: Die meisten Anbieter von Servicediensten und Nummern arbeiten seriös und informieren ihre Kunden korrekt über die finanziellen Folgen der Nutzung ihrer Leistungen. Wer hier die Zahlung widerrechtlich verweigert, muss zu Recht die entsprechenden Konsequenzen tragen.



Das ist unsere Auffassung, die wir hier auch stetig und offensiv vertreten. Sagen wir übrigens auch regelmäßig - nachlesen in den entsprechenden Threads lohnt.




> Damit setze ich mich anschließend auseinander.



Na dann mal los. Auch die Zahl 10.000 würde mich interessieren. Laut Dir haben 10.000 Menschen ihren Arbeitsplatz verloren, weil Verbraucher seit Mitte 2005 beim Einsatz von Dialern klar und deutlich über die entstehenden Kosten bei der Einwahl aufgeklärt werden müssen. Da freue ich mich auf Beispiele und Erklärung Deiner These.


----------



## News (21 Januar 2006)

Mich würde bei der Zahl von angeblich verlorenen 10.000 Arbeitsplätzen durch die verschärften Dialer-Regelungen vor allem interessieren, woher sie stammt.
Eben mal so freihändig geschätzt? Oder gibt's eine Quelle?
Ich glaube diese Zahl bis zum Beleg des Gegenteils jedenfalls nicht und halte sie für reichlich übertrieben.


----------



## sascha (21 Januar 2006)

> Ich glaube diese Zahl bis zum Beleg des Gegenteils jedenfalls nicht und halte sie für reichlich übertrieben.



Zumal Branchen- und Lobbyistenverbände wie z.B. der FST diese Zahl längst publiziert hätten, wenn sie denn zutreffen würde.


----------



## dvill (21 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das so geannte Ende des Dialers, hat in Deutschland zu einem Verlust von etwa 10000 Arbeitsplätzen geführt.


Habe ich was verpasst?

Wann war das Ende des Dialers? Soweit ich weiß, gibt es nun eine verbindliche Vorgabe, wie das Anwahlfenster auszusehen hat, zu dem der Verbraucher eine klare Zustimmung äußern kann.

Das erschwert das Geschäft mit Neppdialern. Die seriösen sind nicht betroffen.


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke bei den sollte der wirtschaftliche Schaden enorm sein.


Siehe oben. Ein wirtschaftlicher Schaden konnte vermieden werden.

Das Geschäft mit seriösen Dialern ist durch den Makel des schlechten Rufes der Neppdialer befreit. Heute gibt es praktisch keine Beschwerden über unseriöse Dialer mehr. Ein toller Erfolg für die Bundesnetzagentur und dieses Forum.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Investi (21 Januar 2006)

Prodialer schrieb:
			
		

> Jeden Tag steht ein " Dummer " Mensch auf. Ein schlauer auch. Das natürliche Gleichgewicht bleibt erhalten.


Jeden Tag steht ein Spammer und ein Dialer-Mißbraucher auf. Und ein Spamgegner und Dialer-Abzocker-Bekämpfer auch.



			
				Prodialer schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte sich aber jemand einmischen, und mit aller Kraft den Kreislauf unterbrechen, oder gar stoppen wollen , gerät das ganze ausser Kontrolle.


Volltreffer! Damit dieses "Gleichgewicht" von seriösen zu unseriösen Anbietern nicht zu Lasten der Seriösen verschoben wird, gibt es diese Art von Foren. Möglicherweise etwas Anti-Betrugs-lastig, aber für die meisten User hilfreich. Und meiner Meinung nach hat auch schon der eine oder andere Betrüger von diesen Foren profitiert. Schließlich sind diese Foren (Computerbetrug, Dialerschutz, Antispam, Netzwelt usw.) gute Indikatoren dafür, wann es für einen Abzocker und/oder Betrüger strafrechtlich brenzlig wird.


----------



## Genesis (22 Januar 2006)

Ich schreibe hier ja niocht so oft, aber nun muss es mal wieder sein:



> Das so geannte Ende des Dialers, hat in Deutschland zu einem Verlust von etwa 10000 Arbeitsplätzen geführt.


Du lebst auf einer Art Parallelerde? Wo in aller Welt nimmst Du diese Zahl her?  Ich bezweifle sehr stark, dass auch nur 500 "Arbeitsplätze" "verloren" gingen. Ich würde mich über einen entsprechenden Nachweis (mehr als 500) freuen.


> Ohne den Dialer oder sonstiges, hätten gewisse unter euch keine angenehme Zusatzeinnahnequllen. Das könnt Ihr nicht bestreiten.


Auch hier wäre ich für wenigstens einen Nachweis dankbar, denn auch das kann ich mit höchstens auf einer "Parallelerde" vorstellen.


> .....Und die ehrlichen?
> 
> Die Frage könnt Ihr euch selbst beantworten.


Nun, die gibt es ja noch. Allerdings haben die meisten auf Lastschrift etc. umgestellt, nachdem "die anderen ....." das "Zahlungsmittel" Dialer verbrannten.


> Ich denke bei den sollte der wirtschaftliche Schaden enorm sein.


Warum? Z.B. Lastschrift ist zwar "umständlicher", jedoch recht missbrauchssicher. Wo soll der wirtschaftliche Schaden denn Deiner Meinung nach herkommen?


----------



## Heiko (22 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das so geannte Ende des Dialers, hat in Deutschland zu einem Verlust von etwa 10000 Arbeitsplätzen geführt.


Deine Tastatur hängt. Da kamen grade ca. 2 Nullen zu viel raus...


----------



## Der Jurist (22 Januar 2006)

prodialer schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jurist!
> Was verstehen Sie unter ordentlich ?


Der Kunde hat das Gefühl für sein Geld eine adäquate Leistung erhalten zu haben. Das ist der Kunde, der immer wieder kommt, weil er zufrieden ist. Er unterscheidet sich  deutlich von dem Kunden, dem man schnell in die Tasche gegriffen hat und der sich deshalb heftig wehrt und nicht zahlen will.


----------



## Adele (23 Januar 2006)

@ prodialer

Wenn Dich die unseriöse Werbung in den Google-Werbebannern stört, dann solltest Du vielleicht nicht nur die großen Reden schwingen, sondern dich ja auch ab und an unentgeldlich durch den Werbebereich klicken, und Heiko ebenso unentgeldlich die Vernknüpfungsadressen dieser Werbung mailen. Aber Obacht! Ein Stündchen pro Tag könnte dabei locker drauf gehen. Die Mods verraten Dir sicher gerne, wie das funktioniert     :devil:


----------



## sascha (23 Januar 2006)

prodialer scheinen die Argumente ausgegangen zu sein. Oder vielleicht sucht er/sie noch an Belegen für die Zahl 10.000. Wir warten...


----------

